# Are you single?



## Wish (Aug 3, 2009)

Im bored. D: So post.


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

feh... I see no point in dating... so duh I'm single... AND I'M STAYING THAT WAY


----------



## Wish (Aug 3, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> feh... I see no point in dating... so duh I'm single... AND I'M STAYING THAT WAY


*high five*


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 3, 2009)

*posts*


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

Single. I'm only 12, so what's the point of dating? *peace*

But I do have a crush on somebodeh.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 3, 2009)

yuhh. and nooo. waitwhut!?! XD


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Single. I'm only 12, so what's the point of dating? *peace*
> 
> But I do have a crush on somebodeh.


Heheh... nebermind....


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you thinking??? o_0


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm single.
Eveyone that I hear wants to date me are people I don't want to date xD
Hm...
maybe ;3


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 3, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Single. I'm only 11, so what's the point of dating? *peace*
> 
> But I do have a crush on somebodeh.


fixed it for me


----------



## soccerfan456 (Aug 3, 2009)

Unfortunately so. ;_;


----------



## melly (Aug 3, 2009)

single, I will only date when I need to get married, 
so dating right now is pointless to me, unless I will marry the guy in a few years


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

RockMiku
:3


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

Single


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No1 knows my gender correct? Right and i don't want any1 to know it soooo... thats why i said nevermind


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> RockMiku
> :3


-___(\


----------



## Ben Dover (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Single


^


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh yeah and DusJen
Any others? ;3


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Oh yeah and DusJen
> Any others? ;3


You know, my face hurts, having to facepalm all the time because of you.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Oh yeah and DusJen
> Any others? ;3


Oh wah?

And I'm single.


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it knocks some sense into you.


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'know... for a 12 yr old you got some sass


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-__-


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 3, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 *muscles*

Nao you're not. ^o^

But seriously, I'm single too.


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you said ... for a second xD

I was like I'm not 12....

Then I was like oh xD


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh.... Is that a compliment? o_o


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Oh yeah and DusJen
> Any others? ;3


Numner you're officially on my hit list :B


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i quoted the wrong post -.-'


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Oh yeah and DusJen
> Any others? ;3


XDDD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft we can't hide our relationship forever coffeh.


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anorite?

Absurd.


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bounchickawowow
And it just goes so well together xD


----------



## Wish (Aug 3, 2009)

Peka is crazy for Mega...

So Peka&Mega?


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

And don't deny it you two :3

Pega!
Woo!
I love this


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

Ohmigawrsh Storm is here. :O


----------



## Wish (Aug 3, 2009)

13 users reading this topic 
Members: sakura, Numner, Crashman, pielover6, Hatsumiku, TravisTouchdown, roblox, *stormcommander*, xeladude, Megamannt125, AndyB, AverageSean 
Members Posting: coffeebean!

Everyone act natural.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 3, 2009)

Single, but ready to mingle ;}


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> 13 users reading this topic
> Members: sakura, Numner, Crashman, pielover6, Hatsumiku, TravisTouchdown, roblox, *stormcommander*, xeladude, Megamannt125, AndyB, AverageSean
> Members Posting: coffeebean!
> 
> Everyone act natural.


Natural? Whats that?


----------



## John102 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a gf, we're not married though XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> And don't deny it you two :3
> 
> Pega!
> Woo!
> I love this


Are you really as stupid as I thought you were? Good god.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, he's gone.

Let's continue talking about these TBT destined couples. XDD


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 3, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> 13 users reading this topic
> Members: sakura, Numner, Crashman, pielover6, Hatsumiku, TravisTouchdown, roblox, *stormcommander*, xeladude, Megamannt125, AndyB, AverageSean
> Members Posting: coffeebean!
> 
> Everyone act natural.


SOOO STORM HOW ARE YOU TODAY, GREAT SO AM I.

@Travis: <3  *rips shirt off and flexes*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Single, but ready to mingle ;}


Ok James Bond.


----------



## John102 (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, on a wii based forum it's MR.Ford


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god I missed this post.

I'm going to go hang myself now.


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm not as stupid as you thought I am.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 3, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES ROBERT.
*rips off pants*
OSHI-
*runs away*


----------



## Nightray (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm married.. [:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No don't do that baby D:


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Single, but ready to mingle ;}


Lol that deserves to be on those dating shows. xD


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

Who wants me?
I'm free B)


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, darling.

*pours acid on self*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that gonna do?
Don't you remember acid doesn't work on you?


----------



## John102 (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Who wants me?
> I'm free B)


*decapitates numner*

So how about them cubs, think they're gonna win this year.


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut?


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe she will look better


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was refreshing while it lasted D=


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, this thread is interesting...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That typed word can be your last.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, you make me laugh!! That's a gewd thing [x


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna cup of tea?


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Well, this thread is interesting...


I love threads like these... So... pointless...


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Refreshing like love?
A pure untouched heart?
<small><small>And a keg of beer?</small></small>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 3, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO TATS WUT UR MOM SED IN UR FAEC PWNNDDD!!!!!!!!1111!!


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

MEGA BACK THE *censored.3.0* OFF
CUZ ME AND JENN R DATING XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

Bahaha. This turned into a spam thread in no time. XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> MEGA BACK THE *censored.3.0* OFF
> CUZ ME AND JENN R DATING XDDDDDDDD


3WAY!?


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Ouch. 
^^^
What about your dolphin? ):
Wrong person D:


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> MEGA BACK THE *censored.3.0* OFF
> CUZ ME AND JENN R DATING XDDDDDDDD


I told you not to announce this in public >_>


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

XD


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut?


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*steals Jeen's tea* >=D


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh my gorsh.
I made frosting.


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ew no *censored.3.0* off.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

How come new threads like these get infected with spam? Poor things... T-T


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 3, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*kicks Robart* >:|


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe

i knew in that sexuality thread you were hiding something =D


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad thing to say xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

We don't need anymore STDs.


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> How come new threads like these get infected with spam? Poor things... T-T


Its a spreading disease... What was the topic again?


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDDDD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT HAVE STDS
CMON ITLL BE JUST LIKE OLD TIEMZ.


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta catch em all!
STDs!


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told ya Pally was bi :3

@numner: XDD


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

The topic keeps on changing.... XD


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No!
More competition :<


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

.sdgjkedh
how many times?
I am straight.
And Mega you are *censored.3.0*in annoying.
So just GTFO


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old times?  :r


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> .sdgjkedh
> how many times?
> I am straight.
> And Mega you are *censored.3.0*in annoying.
> So just GTFO


._.


----------



## Ben Dover (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> And Mega you are *censored.3.0*in annoying.
> So just GTFO


*Aggrees*


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> .sdgjkedh
> how many times?
> I am straight.
> And Mega you are *censored.3.0*in annoying.
> So just GTFO


Yes!
This should be easier >

NuMu on the move.
Gonna do something, you can't do.
Gonna snag a Cry
Do or die.


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 3, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all in his head.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 3, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't new...

Anyway, I have a girlfriend.
For now, anyway...


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Flees to the hills*  Ah yes... no more spam....


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yeah, of course. A threesome between you three is crazy talk.


----------



## bcb (Aug 3, 2009)

Single. Meh


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> *Flees to the hills*  Ah yes... no more spam....


Would you like some of the spammity spam spam, or the spam spam spam spammity spam spam?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 3, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIES


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was made 30 minutes ago. -__(\


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2009)

Honsetly people. you've turned another serious thread into a spam thread.

I'm single and proud of it.


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... too.. much... fail...


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

Wtf Nummer?


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

11 pages in 30 minutes... Wow.


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Wtf Nummer?


I'm wearing you down baby.

WEARING YOU DOOOOOWN!

okay, but srsly xD
Don't you remember?



			
				cryingdarkness said:
			
		

> Nummer is a dolphin?
> ZOMG
> *puts owned by cryindarkness sticker on Nummer's back*


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just no.


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, all and yes.


----------



## Wish (Aug 3, 2009)

Interesting board. XD


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> Interesting board. XD


You think?


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..I own like 50 people on TBT.


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2009)

The problem with TBT is you have to sift through the endless spam posts to find the serious ones. >_>


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not meh! Yesh. X3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, wasn't it wned not owned?


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ORLY?


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*

Wned - Superior form of owned or pwned.


"Owned" as in I own you meaning
You belong to me.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

You'll never own meh, cry! >


----------



## John102 (Aug 3, 2009)

so much spam in so little time, how?


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> You'll never own meh, cry! >


Careful... cryin will sneak up on u in the night... watch your back...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, i am.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Yes, i am.


I shall beat you up while you're sleeping. >


----------



## Amy (Aug 3, 2009)

im single....!!!! : ) xD


----------



## John102 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, back to that thread.


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you with burning passion.
If you don't love me back, prove it and take the sticker off.

<small>
<small><small><small>
> This should work</small></small></small></small>


----------



## djman900 (Aug 3, 2009)

no


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 3, 2009)

Glad no one owns me on TBT. :L


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut?


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Aug 3, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> feh... I see no point in dating... so duh I'm single... AND I'M STAYING THAT WAY


Same


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 3, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG >_>


----------



## John102 (Aug 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what she said.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 3, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lemme guess, you have a cat?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could you not want to be with someone? Some people are so odd. >.>


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 3, 2009)

Single 0.0


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i find yaoi odd.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not one to talk sir.


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Date, break up?
Hate each other.
I might date when there is a chance I will find love, but till then


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

haha nummer i do lub you, as my dolphin


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't date if you know it's not gonna work.


----------



## John102 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a perfect place we can go since this is all spam. If no one notices this the first time, I'll just keep quoting myself until you do =D

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7242063/1/?x=20#new


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Aug 3, 2009)

Single for now sadily haven't found the right girl for me that we make eachother happy


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I have a perfect place we can go since this is all spam. If no one notices this the first time, I'll just keep quoting myself until you do =D
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7242063/1/?x=20#new


NEVAR


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 3, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> feh... I see no point in dating... so duh I'm single... AND I'M STAYING THAT WAY


So... You're going to be a virgin for the rest of your life since you won't date and not get married? ... Okay.

And I'm single, but I'll start trying to date people when I graduate from High School.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

Back to the topic! 

I'm single but I have a crush on somebody. X3


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> haha nummer i do lub you, as my dolphin


No!
No!
Naooo!

I will not rest till you say you love me with a burning passion!

Unless you take off the sticker :3


----------



## John102 (Aug 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon, it's the chat thread, spam like this is suppose to go in there.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 3, 2009)

I've given up on crushing. If I like a girl, I'll wait to see if she actually likes me fore i move in.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I've given up on crushing. If I like a girl, I'll wait to see if she actually likes me fore i move in.


Same.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there is the rare one night stand....


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

I liked a girl, she said she was having self confidence problems, I was like
I so I can't date and break her D:


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 3, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty true. But yeah, back on topic peoplez.


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2009)

So...a relationship is all about sex, Nikoking?


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> So...a relationship is all about sex, Nikoking?


Like, yah.
Dur!

xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 3, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> So...a relationship is all about sex, Nikoking?


obby


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> So...a relationship is all about sex, Nikoking?


DON'T START ON THIS TOPIC!!!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 3, 2009)

inb4inb4lock


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 3, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> So...a relationship is all about sex, Nikoking?


Well, not really.  I mean, if someone has a choice to be single for the rest of their life they can.  Sorry to Pielover and sonicdan for ruining their freedom of speech. I feel like a jerk right now..


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> inb4inb4lock


XD

Was that you I was doing that with in the chat?


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you said....
xD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 3, 2009)

No.
I <3 mah GF.


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

k back on topic!
*claps*
all who r single say
I

I!


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

It's so sad some kids my age in my grade already have boyfriends or girlfriends. XD


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> k back on topic!
> *claps*
> all who r single say
> I
> ...


I

I!

And take off that sticker >


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 3, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> It's so sad some kids my age in my grade already have boyfriends or girlfriends. XD


yeah, they think they have an actual chance at marriage >_>


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then after like a couple of months, they break up. XD


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nevaaaaa


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 3, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> It's so sad some kids my age in my grade already have boyfriends or girlfriends. XD


Aren't you 12? If so, then that is sad.


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you do love me with a burning passion?



I'm no longer single

Until you take off the sticker >:3


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

I! is single.


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xDDD..

no just no.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W00t! I'm not wanted by cry! *dances* X3


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shaddup you.


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_> I give up...fer now.

But I think I might start a little this year. :3
Freshman ftw


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you keep posting this?

Seriously stop. Please&Thnx[:


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

^^^You didn't tell me to stop >
I must find my love this year though >:0


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you brandehs age.


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably not
Went to school late
Failed
Then held back :|


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 3, 2009)

Hatsumiku, why do you complain of me?
I mean, sur I am 12 and have a GF, but does love have an age limit?

(That last part was stolen from some conversation where Mega said something similar)


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No cuz ur born in 1995.


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh.
No!
I've been bamboozled!
*Runs off*


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha
1995 ftw.

same with 1994 xP


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 3, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old are you 10? when you hit 16 trust me you will.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 3, 2009)

Right now, yeah, I'm single... but I love someone... :/


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Hahaha
> 1995 ftw.
> 
> same with 1994 xP


Yep.
May 21st ftw more like it :3
And ^^^^ would you die for them?


----------



## Wish (Aug 3, 2009)

Members: sakura, Megamannt125, cryindarkness, john102, Master Crash, Champ22, Nikoking, TravisTouchdown, Crashman, xeladude, stormcommander 
Members Posting: Numner

He's back omg.


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

Pssh
Dec. 25th 1994
ftw is more like it


----------



## Champ22 (Aug 3, 2009)

heh single


----------



## Thunder (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cry, i'm older than him :0


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies!


----------



## Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woo<3


----------



## John102 (Aug 3, 2009)

bum bum bum


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 3, 2009)

Single. :3


----------



## Thunder (Aug 3, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


March 2nd B)


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm older than some 14 year old D:
I must be!


----------



## Resonate (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm single


----------



## Ricano (Aug 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> k back on topic!
> *claps*
> all who r single say
> I
> ...


I 

for now xD


----------



## Pear (Aug 3, 2009)

Single. If I wasn't, I wouldn't be here. 

http://www.youtube.com/v/8mVEGfH4s5g

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garret...no just no...


----------



## tails1428 (Aug 3, 2009)

the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> Single for now sadily haven't found the right girl for me that we make eachother happy


and you wont either haha


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 3, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> feh... I see no point in dating... so duh I'm single... AND I'M STAYING THAT WAY


^This^


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Aug 3, 2009)

I am single and PROUD of it.

I'm just not into dating.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 3, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> the_lone_wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics or gtfo.


----------



## PaJami (Aug 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, you're my Birthday Buddy!  xD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone here saying that they are not gonna date, just wait, you will soon.


----------



## squishysaar (Aug 3, 2009)

<big>ive been taken for 2 years </big>
john <3


----------



## baileyac45622 (Aug 3, 2009)

Single. Not old enough to date. But crushes are allowed.


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Anyone here saying that they are not gonna date, just wait, you will soon.


For all those people saying u will date... you just wait...


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 3, 2009)

lol im just 11....but no 1 in class looks pretty...


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2009)

It's what's inside that counts.


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> It's what's inside that counts.


True... but the outside does matter too...


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mm, I don't really care about looks. It's all about personality for me.


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't have a girlfriend
Anyone live here in Oxnard?  B)


----------



## Away236 (Aug 6, 2009)

Single


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 6, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Right out side means nothing!

well almost you do want to look nice
and ya I am single I am 12 mom said I cant get a BF till I was 16


----------



## airhead (Aug 6, 2009)

single


----------



## tazaza (Aug 6, 2009)

I am now. If i had posted 2 weeks ago i wouldnt.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm single and always will be.


----------



## D Man 83 (Aug 6, 2009)

i am single,but i am in the middle of trying to get a gf


----------



## Svedka (Aug 6, 2009)

Single. :|
I'm sick of it.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 6, 2009)

kenziegirl said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant have 1 till im in college


----------



## SamXX (Aug 6, 2009)

Single as a Pringle in a box with no other pringles because some greedy whore came and eated all the nice pringles.


----------



## EmoMuffin (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm taken and I love it. <3


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 7, 2009)

lol when i was little i used to have "boy friends" LOLLOLOL , this year i feel like i am going to find somebody


----------



## Numner (Aug 7, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> lol when i was little i used to have "boy friends" LOLLOLOL , this year i feel like i am going to find somebody


Good luck


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 7, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aha, thanks ill keep you posted LOL i already have some guys picked out   if you know what im talking about!! LOLOLOL


----------



## tazaza (Aug 7, 2009)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> i am single,but i am in the middle of trying to get a gf


Tip: Be yourself. Dont try act different cause then she might not like you when you act yourself, trust me i know how that feels.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Aug 7, 2009)

im single.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm single but I know my future. I see stuff in dreams. I haven't had a dream for ages which hasn't come true and I know who I'm gonna go out with in the future.


----------

